# Maslow CNC on Kickstarter



## originalgeek (Sep 28, 2014)

Has anyone seen this? Is this unique? I'm not associated with Kickstarter or Maslow, but I am a supporter/contributor on Kickstarter.

Seems very cool, check it out, I would like to hear anyone's reactions. Check it out on Kickstarter.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

originalgeek said:


> Has anyone seen this? Is this unique? I'm not associated with Kickstarter or Maslow, but I am a supporter/contributor on Kickstarter.
> 
> Seems very cool, check it out, I would like to hear anyone's reactions. Check it out on Kickstarter.


do you have a link?


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

That CNC has no Z axis you can control with G-Code. No 2.5d or 3D cutting. Might be useful if all you ever needed to cut was profiles out of sheet goods.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Not a bad panel saw option


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I saw this a while back. I may be wrong, but I don't see how you would have the stability to ensure that the cutline isn't affected by harder places in the wood deflecting the router some. Also no Z axis, so you're limited to through cuts. But to Doug's point, it could be a panel saw option, as long as you have extra room to allow for the kerf. Speaking of which, has anyone seen a DIY plan for mounting a circular saw to use as a panel saw?


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

chessnut2 said:


> I don't see how you would have the stability to ensure that the cutline isn't affected by harder places in the wood deflecting the router some.


When cutting hardwood, switch the bricks out for cinder blocks 😁


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

All kidding aside, it is an out of the box way to look at controlling a router. There's definitely potential for a cool machine.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

if they could hook up a stepper to the fine adjust on a plunge router, then figure out how to affix the router without using bricks (tensioned spring cable recoil?) they might have something. In sports arenas they have cameras suspended on 3 cables that they can position anywhere in 3D space below the cable mounting height.


----------



## originalgeek (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry about not posting a link but I'm not allowed to post one yet. I'm glad others have found it on Kickstarter. Google Kickstarter and search for "Maslow CNC". If you read the updates you'll see that they've added Z-axis control since they reached their funding goals.


----------



## aluminumwelder (Oct 6, 2018)

I bought one, just getting around to putting it together, the machine has had a few improvements over the last 18 months. expect to spend closer to $700, the original kickstarter price assumed you had a router and pc and dust collector and other stuff, all of which adds up.


----------

